# Ambient guitar tabs



## Scartrek91 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dont know if this is the right place to post it.

Ive been looking for some good prog'ish ambient'ish 7 string guitar tabs. Just some calm/slow songs to learn. Kinda like the clean guitar in Peripherys Jetpacks Was Yes. Revearbs delays and whatnot.

Anyone have any tips? or links to guitar tabs (GP6).


-Scartrek


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 17, 2014)

Just search tabs of some songs you hear those kind of parts you want to learn...
But I think those parts are usually pretty simplistic, try to arpeggiate some chords to see what's working that way, some tremolo picking parts sounds pretty gnarly with loads of effects...

But if you're asking for specific songs than you could check out some songs of Northlane(Quantum Flux, Dream Awake has some pretty cool amienty parts), check out Invent, Animate(their songs Sol, Luna have some kickass ambient/clean guitars), Heart in Hand(song Only Memories have some heavy delayed distorted tremolo picking)...

But I have to say, that much of anything ambient on guitar will be hardest to nail soundwise, you have to understand how those effects work pretty well if you want to sound like that...

EDIT: Shameless self-advertisment - you can check out my soundcloud, there's song called Valkyre, there's some guitars like your'e searching for, and if you want, I can send you some tabs of those...


----------



## Scartrek91 (Sep 17, 2014)

I know Northlane has some but it not much.
Im mostly looking for some clean guitars and not distorted. I will look into the other song you mention.

Ive also played some Tesseract songs but a good deal of their "clean" ambientish guitars are abit boring only going 97979797979797979797979797.


----------



## starslight (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't help you with tabs, but check out Andy Othling's tips on his YT channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/tubescreamer


----------

